# Preiskalkulator



## lily2.2 (3. Feb 2022)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ganz neu im Thema Java, muss für die Uni in Eclipse als Hausaufgabe jedoch einen Preiskalkulator erstellen, welcher für drei Produkte den Gesamtbetrag berechnet.
Man soll also eine gewünschte Anzahl der ausgewählten Produkte eingeben können wodurch der Kalkulator dann den Gesamtpreis ausgibt.
Könnt ihr mir helfen, wie ich da am besten anfange und das Eingabefeld programmieren kann?

Liebe Grüße
Lily


----------



## mihe7 (4. Feb 2022)

Was für Anforderungen werden gestellt? GUI oder Konsole? Wenn GUI, welches Framework?


----------



## lily2.2 (4. Feb 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Was für Anforderungen werden gestellt? GUI oder Konsole? Wenn GUI, welches Framework?


Die Aufgabe lautet:
Schreiben Sie ein Programm Preiskalkulator, das vom Anwender die Anzahl der verschiedenen Waren erfragt und dann den Gesamtpreis berechnet und ausgibt.

Mehr Infos habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## mihe7 (4. Feb 2022)

Na, dann kannst Du ja ganz einfach z. B. java.util.Scanner verwenden.


----------



## lily2.2 (4. Feb 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Na, dann kannst Du ja ganz einfach z. B. java.util.Scanner verwenden.


Den muss ich dann erst am Anfang importieren oder?


----------



## mihe7 (4. Feb 2022)

Solltest Du, ja.


----------

